# Alternator / PS housing bracket needed.



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I need an alternator / power steering housing bracket for a non A/C 1966 389.
If you have one that you would like to sell, send me a PM.
Thanks,


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Are you looking for that cast aluminum bracket for the driver's side head? I think I have a few.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lars said:


> Are you looking for that cast aluminum bracket for the driver's side head? I think I have a few.


Yes, here is a picture, please PM me with a price, also do you have a spare passenger side exhaust manifold? 

Thanks,


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll go through my pile of brackets tonight and see if I have a match. I also have a few manifolds - I'll see if I have a right side. I know I have some original Ram Air D-port manifolds, but I may have thrown away all the standard ones... I'll check.


----------

